# The return of the theme - avengers infinity war



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2017)

The first trailer posted today for Avengers Infinity War. The trailer music is pretty much an emphasis on the “Avenger’s theme.” Glad to hear it!!  Can’t wait to see it. Hope this means Marvel is listening to the “lack of theme” comments.

Trailer below:


----------



## mac (Nov 29, 2017)

Great trailer and yeah, pumped to hear the theme front and centre.


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2017)

storyteller said:


> The first trailer posted today for Avengers Infinity War. The trailer music is pretty much an emphasis on the “Avenger’s theme.” Glad to hear it!!  Can’t wait to see it. Hope this means Marvel is listening to the “lack of theme” comments.


Well, that theme is Justice Le...* I mean Avengers theme, so I think no surprise there. Plus is was composed by Silvestri who's returning to score these Avengers as well, so, no surprise there. 


*Thanks, Danny.


----------

